# Spero ,Ellerman Wilson Line.



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

To any of the crew during 1969, particularly Jim Bridgen, Dave Mercer, Alan Hall


----------



## johnny2dogs (May 11, 2008)

is this the redgreggie, from norland


----------



## melanie sutton (Jul 14, 2008)

hi redgreggie,
im jim bridgens daughter


----------



## FREEBEE (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Redgreggie,
I was on the Spero for short periods during 1968/9 as 3rd mate, Freddie Briggs and David Stokes was the Masters at the time. Great ship to sail on.
Regards
Freebee


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

redgreggie said:


> To any of the crew during 1969, particularly Jim Bridgen, Dave Mercer, Alan Hall


Hi.
I sailed with a Dave Mercer who was asst steward on one of the Cunard cargo boats out of London earlier on in the 60s. He was a nice guy came from Essex somewhere I think.
Stuart H


----------



## mr g elliott (Feb 25, 2013)

R396040 said:


> Hi.
> I sailed with a Dave Mercer who was asst steward on one of the Cunard cargo boats out of London earlier on in the 60s. He was a nice guy came from Essex somewhere I think.
> Stuart H


I was a/s on spero running from hull to Gothenburg I think its the only boat I was sacked from had some great times happy days gord0n tyneside(Pint)


----------

